# Mission accomplished



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's a bird that came in to my back yard on Saturday morning while I was having coffee with the wife at our kitchen table.
There was a large group that I have been watching all summer and fall and they've recently been gorging on acorns along my driveway.
This unluckly young hen strolled to within 20 yards of the back porch door and I killed her.








I'll probably buy another tag seeing how we have way to many hens and this summer was an excellent year for rearing poults.
Big T


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Nice work T hope you didn't spill your Wheaties... Here's one of the hens we took out last weekend. Just picked up another tag as well, as we need to do some more Hen management..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice work guys!!!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice job fellas!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Awesome !! Thats the kind of hunt I need.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice job Tony....let me guess, you just put on the camo shirt for the pic didn't you! 

Captain....I told you I'd help you out with those hens!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Didn't know you could buy more than one tag per season.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

FixedBlade said:


> Didn't know you could buy more than one tag per season.



They opened it up this year to a 'tag a day' for the fall season until the quota is met...As of the other day there were still 22,000 tags left for YY (zone 3 private).


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Way to go T! I have a group that teases me almost daily too. They are about to be thinned out a bit!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Filled another tag on Friday afternoon..My Father in law arrived at deer camp and said 50 birds were in the front field so off I went in a pair fo shorts and sandels..Quick stalk down the field edge, produced some more fresh turkey breast!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Captain said:
> 
> 
> > off I went in a pair fo shorts and sandels..Quick stalk down the field edge, ...


Not nearly as impressive as a bathrobe and slippers.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Legs are pretty ripped up from the thorns T....


----------



## mab1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hunted last spring...saw turks but never got a shot. But tried my luck this fall and got a couple birds already. Its about time!


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

#2


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice legs Capt.! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Thanks! More scars from the thorns to add to my 5 knee surgeries...


----------



## Bailey John (Oct 15, 2010)

The mission was that of the USS Lincoln in its support in toppling the military and government of Saddam Hussein. That mission was accomplished.


----------

